# Happy Birthday Captain Dave



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)




----------



## Dick Hanks (Aug 16, 2007)

Happy Birthday Capt. Dave ! What's for dinner ? ? ?


----------



## carryyourbooks (Feb 13, 2009)

HB! what's for breakfast?


----------



## fishingtwo (Feb 23, 2009)

Happy Birthday hope it is a good one!!


----------



## Hullahopper (May 24, 2004)

Just mentioning his name makes me hungry.

Happy Birthday Captain!


----------



## patwilson (Jan 13, 2006)

:fireworks:birthday::fireworks


----------



## Bocephus (May 30, 2008)

Happy Birthday Capt. Dave !!!!...hope you have a great day.

For some reason, your posts always make me hungry 

Bo


----------



## Poon Chaser (Aug 22, 2006)

Happy Birthay Capt. Dave!!!


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

Happy Birthday!

http://www.fishingscout.com/scouts/SmackDaddy


----------



## capt.sandbar (Aug 31, 2007)

Happy Birthday!!!


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

Happy Birthday


----------



## Duke (Dec 27, 2007)

Happy Birthday Capt. :birthday2


----------



## RACER (Mar 15, 2006)

Happy birthday


----------



## INTOTHEBLUE (Jun 21, 2011)

Happy Birthday resident 2cool Master Chef!


----------



## DCAVA (Aug 5, 2013)

Happy Birthday!!


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## Pocketfisherman (May 30, 2005)

Happy Birthday! Your food posts are inspirational.


----------



## stargazer (May 24, 2004)

Happy B-Day


----------



## big john o (Aug 12, 2005)

Happy Birthday


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

Thanks for remembering me Robert.. LOL Thanks to everyone else as well.

Appreciate the king words. I did have a Polish Creole Breakfast Omelette . What would a C.D. thread be w/o any foodcorn. lol

My Daughter is taking me out tonight. I have cooked a few B- Days before.. Not as much fun that going out to have something that is not easy found in my kitchen..

Cinghiale is Venue for this evening .. ( Northern Italy Wild Boar )

Cheers


----------



## TXXpress (May 23, 2004)

Blk Jck 224 said:


>


:slimer:

That's funny right there! Happy Birthday CD!


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

Happy birthday hope you have a good day..


----------



## 9121SS (Jun 28, 2009)

Happy Birthday Capt!


----------



## bassguitarman (Nov 29, 2005)

Happy Birthday!!


----------



## Realvestor (Nov 19, 2009)

Happy Birthday Captain Dave! Hope you enjoy it!!


----------



## Nwilkins (Jan 18, 2009)

Happy Birthday Chef/Capt Dave !!!!


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

Happy Birthday Dave. Hope someone cooked for you today for a change.


----------



## reeltimer (Feb 5, 2010)

HBD..capt Dave..

sent from my taxpayer-funded sail phone and yes the government is tapped into my talk


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

HBD Capt. Feech!


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

Yup. , they were out of thevwild boar. I had to settle for the second best Braised Veal Shank - Osso Buco. Lol. My daughter took me out and drove home. Those fancyitalian wine sneak up on ya.









Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Kenner21 (Aug 25, 2005)

Happy Birthday!!!


----------



## Kenner21 (Aug 25, 2005)

Happy birthday Dave! Looking forward to another year of great food pics


----------



## Ox Eye (Dec 17, 2007)

Happy Birthday, Captain Dave! Keep your pipe lit.


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

Happy birthday Dave


----------



## weimtrainer (May 17, 2007)

Happy Birthday!!


----------



## Bull Red (Mar 17, 2010)

Happy Birthday Capt. Dave!


----------



## funewgy (Apr 1, 2005)

HB Captain, your posts and pic's are the best ! May you have many, many more!


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

happy birthday


----------



## Melon (Jun 1, 2004)

Happy Birthday Capt. Dave !


----------



## Jay-Tex (Aug 19, 2009)

Looking great as always! Happy Birthday! 

Â«jÂ»


----------



## SaltyHank (Dec 17, 2010)

Hope you had a fantastic day!!!:cheers:


----------

